# How picky of an eater are you?



## GotGarlic (Apr 9, 2018)

Seven for me. Collards, eggplant, liver, beets, grapefruit, blue cheese, and raw onions. 

How about you?


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 9, 2018)

I pretty much eat every thing on that list..I don't eat some very often, but if you served it to me I wouldn't have a problem eating it..


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 9, 2018)

Four for me + one bonus food, unlisted.  Not too bad, but the day is young.

Collards.  Maybe not the actual collards.  The first time I ate this there was a hidden gelatinous meat mass hiding in it.

Tofu

Raw fish.  No sushi for me.  Used to like ceviche.  

Liver.  Once in awhile, I will eat liverwurst

Edamame.  All that GMA growing it causes an unnatural glow.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 9, 2018)

I draw the line at insects, reptiles and rodents unless eating them is absolutely neccessary for survival.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm ok with everything on the list.

I'm a picky eater in the sense that I only like to eat what I want when I want it, prepared in a way that I enjoy.

Now that I'm old and usually the one paying the bill I can get away with it!


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 9, 2018)

I've never had boba, but looked it up and I'd try it.  I will never knowingly eat licorice again.  Not really all that fond of tofu, but I'd eat it again if it was in a dish that appealed.  I also will never knowingly eat sardines again as I had them once fried as part frutti di mare dish and ended up with a killer headache.  I could taste the iodine (allergic) in them and stupidly ate them anyway.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 9, 2018)

Eggplant, cauliflower, and beets.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 9, 2018)

*Brussel Sprouts*..not even bacon can save them

goat cheese...tastes like goats smell

licorice...my late husband loved it, and I hated the smell of his breath when he'd eat it.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 9, 2018)

I would willingly eat anything on that list and do eat all of them more or less regularly.

That's a weird list because none of the things on it are "exotic" or odd ...


----------



## roadfix (Apr 9, 2018)

I can eat everything on that list except grapefruit because my medication says so...


----------



## msmofet (Apr 9, 2018)

My no no's are:

cilantro
shrimp - sometimes I'll eat a fried shrimp 
liver - all though I do eat liverwurst
sardines
raw fish
goat cheese 
beets


----------



## CakePoet (Apr 9, 2018)

I eat  most of what on the list,  I do have allergies but that doesnt make me a picky eater, just a dead one if I do eat it..   or just full of hives.


----------



## tenspeed (Apr 9, 2018)

Never heard of boba, and had to look it up.  Sounds OK to me.  Otherwise, I eat everything on the list, putting me in the human garbage disposal category.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 9, 2018)

No Brussels sprouts or liver for me.  

Didn't realize that “boba” was bubble/tapioca tea.  I'd be willing to try it


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 9, 2018)

roadfix said:


> I can eat everything on that list except grapefruit because my medication says so...



I missed that.  Im not supposed to eat grapefruit either due to medicine interaction.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 9, 2018)

When I first saw this list, I figured I'd come up as pretty picky. After actually reading over the items, there are only five I will not eat.  There are a few I would not cross the street to eat, but they're OK if they're put in front of me. In my defense, I have tried every food on this list at least once. In a few cases I learned that my Mom was wrong on occasion - there are foods that I cannot "learn to love".  My forbidden five:

Bleu Cheese - or, in my case, "blech" cheese. If you like it, here's my share *pushes plate towards you* 
raw fish - I've had sashimi once or twice, barely seared tuna once. Good thing I was born into a Polish family and not a Japanese one.
sardines - just "no"
lamb - don't like the flavor
cilantro - AKA soap

A qualifier for the liver: I had to eat liver and onions (with a copious bacon bribery) often as a kid. When I was pregnant, Mom would make it when she and Dad came over because "it was good for the babies". I decided after the kids were born that I had consumed a lifetime supply of liver. I still will eat Braunschweiger, gooseliver, or liverwurst, however. Go figure. 





jennyema said:


> ...That's a weird list because none of the things on it are "exotic" or odd ...


It doesn't have to be "exotic" for someone to not eat it. I don't eat something if I don't enjoy the flavor or texture.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 9, 2018)

five:

raw fish- I've had too many food safety/bacteriology courses

beets- tops and bottoms taste and smell offensive to me

pickles- in my opinion, a rude thing to do to a vegetable

cilantro- tastes like soap

sardines- just don't like the taste


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 9, 2018)

I had my first experience with *"Boba"* a few weeks ago. It wasn't bad, but not good either. The big tapioca balls at the bottom of the drink looked a lot like fish eyes, were chewy and tasteless. I didn't get the point at all.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 9, 2018)

HA!  I like everyone's responses.

For myself, there are two items that I just can not get down:

Sardines, in my humble opinion are the most disgusting smell on Earth... well, to be fair, I'm referring to canned Sardines.  I've never had fresh and grilled little fish as they make in Italy for instance, that's might be good.

Eggplant: I just can't anymore!  I O.D.'d on them as a kid.  My Dad had a bumper crop of them in his tiny backyard garden one Summer and I swear to you all, that was all we ate ALL SUMMER!!!  I'll cook it for my Mother, who surprisingly, still loves the stuff, go figure.

And as to Boba, YUM!  Bubble Tea is big in Hawaii, all kinds of different flavors... but here in cowboyville, they've heard of it


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 9, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> I eat  most of what on the list,  I do have allergies but that doesnt make me a picky eater, just a dead one if I do eat it..   or just full of hives.


I think it's more about what you dislike so much you won't eat it. I also didn't count a couple of things I can't eat for medical reasons.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 9, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> When I first saw this list, I figured I'd come up as pretty picky. After actually reading over the items, there are only five I will not eat.  There are a few I would not cross the street to eat, but they're OK if they're put in front of me. In my defense, I have tried every food on this list at least once. In a few cases I learned that my Mom was wrong on occasion - there are foods that I cannot "learn to love". [emoji38] My forbidden five:
> 
> Bleu Cheese - or, in my case, "blech" cheese. If you like it, here's my share *pushes plate towards you*
> raw fish - I've had sashimi once or twice, barely seared tuna once. Good thing I was born into a Polish family and not a Japanese one.
> ...



Yes, I counted things I'll eat if they're there. I also included things I don't like the texture of, like eggplant. Ick.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 9, 2018)

bethzaring said:


> five:
> 
> raw fish- I've had too many food safety/bacteriology courses
> 
> ...


Aw, man - I love all kinds of pickles


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 9, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I had my first experience with *"Boba"* a few weeks ago. It wasn't bad, but not good either. The big tapioca balls at the bottom of the drink looked a lot like fish eyes, were chewy and tasteless. I didn't get the point at all.


Andrew Zimmern did a show in China once where he talked about a particular dish that highlights the texture of gently poached and seasoned poultry, particularly the tendons. Not the kind of thing Americans usually appreciate [emoji38]


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 9, 2018)

I can't believe ice cream is on the list.  And bacon.  I get that some folks avoid those for religious, allergic, or just plain dietary reasons, but the title is 'how *picky *are you'. 

I'll eat most of what's on the list except:
Liver
Sardines
Ketchup (unless it's mixed in with a sauce) 
Licorice 

I've never had collards (I don't think, unless it was when I was a kid) or boba, so I don't know about those.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm surprised at how many people don't like eggplant..I love the stuff..gf isn't crazy about it, either..she just puts up with me..I try and make sure there are a few other options when I make it..


----------



## buckytom (Apr 9, 2018)

I got a zero. I have to thank my mom and dad for that. 

Mom, because everything on the list she made for us, and everything was good; often great.

And dad, for the discipline that if mom went through the trouble of cooking for all of us, we'd better respect her and at least try to eat something that we had thought we wouldn't like.


----------



## CakePoet (Apr 10, 2018)

I am like this, I try everything three times and then they go on the nope list, at least that dish.  Somethings I can eat to be polite even if I disslike them, but there some I cant like pyttipanna, surströmming, surströmmingslåda.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 10, 2018)

I "thought" I never liked eggplant but I've changed my mind. What I didn't like was the skin of that really pretty vegetable. Now that skin is nasty and I didn't know that's why I didn't like it. Live and learn.


----------



## caseydog (Apr 10, 2018)

I scored five. But, I think they are more about things I don't like, more than things I would not eat. Cooked right, I would eat them, and may of may not like. I hate carrots, but if cooked in some way, I might like. I both love and hate Brussels sprouts, depending on how they are prepared. 

Insects, I can't imagine liking them. 

I have eaten all kinds of sushi, and have only eaten them once that I liked -- prepared by a Mexican cook. I am very open minded, but I am also not shy about saying I do not like something. Otherwise, I don't like sushi. Seaweed is a taste, or more accurately, a texture I just don't like. It just doesn't work for me. 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Apr 10, 2018)

Casey, which texture (or all( of seaweed do you not like?

It can be very thin and crispy, or thicker and leathery, or even like a floppy wet noodle in soups.


----------



## Caslon (Apr 10, 2018)

That list, that diagram...."add one for every item you wouldn't eat..." ?


----------



## tenspeed (Apr 10, 2018)

Brussel sprouts - if you nuke or steam them, just don't overcook them.  Al dente is best.  Or, toss them in EVOO, salt and roast them.  So good.

  Insects - I eat them on occasion.  Just part of cycling.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 10, 2018)

Brussel Sprouts, Boba, Licorice...nope, nope and nope.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 10, 2018)

tenspeed said:


> *Brussel sprouts - if you nuke or steam them, just don't overcook them.  Al dente is best.  Or, toss them in EVOO, salt and roast them.  So good.*
> 
> Insects - I eat them on occasion.  Just part of cycling.



I *detest* Brussel Sprouts like some people detest liver. 

I like liver, and if you cook it right and don't overcook it's ever so good. 

Did I convince any liver haters?


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 10, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I *detest* Brussel Sprouts like some people detest liver.
> 
> I like liver, and if you cook it right and don't overcook it's ever so good.
> 
> *Did I convince any liver haters?*


 
LOL Kay....I see what you did there....


----------



## phinz (Apr 10, 2018)

The only reason anything on that list would go on my nope list is because of dietary reasons. I've had everything on there at one time or another and wouldn't turn my nose up again if I could eat them.

My parents brought me up with the "no thank you" bite. You took a bite. If you didn't like it then you said, "No. Thank you." I don't ever remember having to utter that phrase. I grew up an adventurous omnivore.


----------



## caseydog (Apr 10, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Casey, which texture (or all( of seaweed do you not like?
> 
> It can be very thin and crispy, or thicker and leathery, or even like a floppy wet noodle in soups.



I am primarily referring to that green paper-like stuff they wrap around sushi "rolls." 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 10, 2018)

You can usually request rice paper as a sub - at least at the restaurant my daughter and I go to when I'm visiting her. I actually like it a lot better that way.  But then again, I've only had sushi a handful of times so I haven't really developed a taste for the strong flavor of nori.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 10, 2018)

For some reason, I can't eat sushi rolls that have the nori on the outside of the rolls - it triggers my gag reflex. If it's inside, with rice on the outside, I'm fine.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 10, 2018)

In Kaneohe, where I'm from, y'know K~girl and all, there's this sushi joint and it's a chain from Japan, LOVE IT!!!  Can't wait to go home and eat some excellent sushi that is on a conveyer belt that goes around the room with all sorts of different types, small bowls of goodies and sashimi.
Also, I'd like to say that when sushi made fresh with Nori incorporated into it somehow, the Nori is not thick and leathery, at least in my own experience

Here's a small sampling of our trip to Genki Sushi in Kaneohe:

{a different version of Spam Musubi}

{MMM, kara age Chicken}

{you pay by the color and number of small plates that you eat,
this is about our norm for the two of us, average cost is $1.50 - $3.00 per plate}
I wish I could take you all with me to Oahu!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 10, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> In Kaneohe, where I'm from, y'know K~girl and all, there's this sushi joint and it's a chain from Japan, LOVE IT!!!  Can't wait to go home and eat some excellent sushi that is on a conveyer belt that goes around the room with all sorts of different types, small bowls of goodies and sashimi.
> Also, I'd like to say that when sushi made fresh with Nori incorporated into it somehow, the Nori is not thick and leathery, at least in my own experience
> 
> Here's a small sampling of our trip to Genki Sushi in Kaneohe:
> ...



I forgot this one without Nori

Inari or Cone Sushi, MMM!


----------



## roadfix (Apr 10, 2018)

My G-kids love conveyor belt sushi.    There are a few conveyor joints around town here.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 10, 2018)

Those "Conveyor Belt Sushi" places are a *genius* marketing ploy!! 

In my former life we ate at one once and the bill was *astronomical* by the time the evening was over.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 11, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> For some reason, I can't eat sushi rolls that have the nori on the outside of the rolls - it triggers my gag reflex. If it's inside, with rice on the outside, I'm fine.




I snack on dried nori all the time    Its salty and crisp and delish.  You might like it ... since we seem to like a lot of the same things


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 11, 2018)

jennyema said:


> I snack on dried nori all the time    Its salty and crisp and delish.  You might like it ... since we seem to like a lot of the same things


I never thought of that. I'll give it a try. Thanks [emoji2]


----------



## msmofet (Apr 11, 2018)

jennyema said:


> I snack on dried nori all the time    Its salty and crisp and delish.  You might like it ... since we seem to like a lot of the same things



My DD used to buy this at TJ’s. I just can’t learn to like it, I tried. It taste to much like ... I don’t know ocean or raw fish or something unpleasant to my taste. I have tried it several times and nope.


----------

